# Uber is testing an on-demand staffing business called Uber Works



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber is testing an on-demand staffing business called Uber Works, according to the _Financial Times_. The service would make it possible for businesses to hire short-term workers for things like "events and corporate functions, such as waiters or security guards," the report says. The company is trialing the service in Chicago after testing it in Los Angeles earlier this year.

Full story: https://theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/18/17995398/uber-works-staffing-business-test-trial


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol another "pivot" from one failed venture to another. This company is so comical. Every other day there is something new to laugh at.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

*Ping*

45 mins away

Jack in the Box needs a cashier. 

Store rating ________


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/18/17995398/uber-works-staffing-business-test-trial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manpower.
LaborFinder pays cash daily.

Will they get free Uber Rides to their Uber jobs ?

At least this is more Viable than " Scooters " in Winter !



heynow321 said:


> lol another "pivot" from one failed venture to another. This company is so comical. Every other day there is something new to laugh at.


This could actually work.
I approve of this venture.
So
They probably WONT do it . . .

Manpower stock is decent.
Offered to employees.

This is a " Real Business"
I think Uber should do it.

( wouldnt mind getting into temp. Employee sales & promotions in my city !)

Someone has to load cruise ships, set up convention tables, make beds at hotel,roll out astro turf at superdome.

Uber SHOULD have done this long ago !

Count ME IN . if they go for it.

Uber could establish 3-5 thousand temp. Positions in New Orleans area within a month ! I am Certain. They already have a base of " underemployed" with Transportation.



Pax Collector said:


> *Ping*
> 
> 45 mins away
> 
> ...


Temp work can pay. Depending on your skills. Event Electrician $24.00 hr. 8 days a month. Unload ships 8 days month. Must have Twics card.
Vaccum jets . . . etc.

I personally have been hired by Halliburton & Schlumberger through temp. Service work " between jobs"
Temp work can get your foot in the door.
What you do after that, is up to you.

Temp. Work COMBINED with Uber driving COULD provide a Sustainable living.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Let say you were in business and made 500k net in 2-3 years and decided to move on, would that be a failure ? I don't think Uber has had in mind the welfare of its workers or IC but if the come ahead with IPO and pocket their money they have succeeded and can dabble with another idea or an extension of the same idea. They're only accountable to their investors not the public unless they go public.



heynow321 said:


> lol another "pivot" from one failed venture to another. This company is so comical. Every other day there is something new to laugh at.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> Let say you were in business and made 500k net in 2-3 years and decided to move on, would that be a failure ? I don't think Uber has had in mind the welfare of its workers or IC but if the come ahead with IPO and pocket their money they have succeeded and can dabble with another idea or an extension of the same idea. They're only accountable to their investors not the public unless they go public.


I LOVE this Idea.
100%
Why didnt they DO IT YEARS AGO ?
They HAVE THE INFRASTRUCTURE.

Uber GREENLIGHT JOB FAIR HUBS !


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

THey already have vetted many and have their personal info. Temp staffing/hiring is a huge business. They don't even have to pay an agency to find qualified ppl. They will eventually spin off assets that can stand alone and turned into something tangible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> THey already have vetted many and have their personal info. Temp staffing/hiring is a huge business. They don't even have to pay an agency to find qualified ppl. They will eventually spin off assets that can stand alone and turned into something tangible.


Yup. I think Uber Temp. Could be as big as Uber itself.
If managed right.
I want in.
Referral fees ????

I could Become an Uber " Head Hunter".
They should DO THIS.
I would put effort into building this.
As i did uber driving before it was legal.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I used to think Uber has taken over after US army as being the largest employer, since the US is not really doing ground-level fighting anymore, Uber is the largest employer or hiring contractor to be accurate ; with so much money and fresh brains like Dara they will dabble with many ideas. I think they could take losses to a degree on uber as rideshare and try other ventures.



tohunt4me said:


> Yup. I think Uber Temp. Could be as big as Uber itself.
> If managed right.
> I want in.
> Referral fees ????
> ...


LOL are you pulling my leg, with this last comment I am not sure; I still dislike uber but looking at it from their commitment to their investors point of view.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> I used to think Uber has taken over after US army as being the largest employer, since the US is not really doing ground-level fighting anymore, Uber is the largest employer; with so much money and fresh brains like Dara they will dabble with many ideas. I think they could take losses to a degree on uber as rideshare and try other ventures.
> 
> LOL are you pulling my leg, with this last comment I am not sure; I still dislike uber but looking at it from their commitment to their investors point of view.


I am Serious.
This SHOULD BE DONE.

Would Love to be a part of building it.

Combined with Uber rides, employment opportunities could extend to the projects. Would be A Social Feather in Ubers cap.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Next thing you know that Prince fellow from blackwaters who is active in Afghanistan project be given a post and head that portion of company; the foreign affairs. Prince was a big hiring agent for independent forces in Iraq.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

x100 said:


> Let say you were in business and made 500k net in 2-3 years and decided to move on, would that be a failure ? I don't think Uber has had in mind the welfare of its workers or IC but if the come ahead with IPO and pocket their money they have succeeded and can dabble with another idea or an extension of the same idea. They're only accountable to their investors not the public unless they go public.


boober wishes they've made a $500k profit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber had Better do it.
Before Someone Else DOES !


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> boober wishes they've made a $500k profit


They will much more with IPOs next year. I understand your view very well but it's the reality.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I see HUGE potential for this.
Uber has Infrastructure & capability in the Right cities for it.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber had Better do it.
> Before Someone Else DOES !


A gun and a taser for qualifed drivers ? LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you realize how many temp. Workers WAL MART alone will need for Christmas Season !?
Uber needs to Move Now !

If Uber did this.
It would change MY mind about potential value of an Uber I.P.O.

This is something Uber SHOULD be able to develop Rapidly. They are already " established" in the right areas.

Has tremendous growth potential due to trickle down to smaller territories.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ I workedd for a company who dropped a working system for 300k total in 1990 for Adia temp and perm staffing. Adia was the largest employment Co. in Europe. In the US they go by Addeco group. The whole software was designed by half dozen ppl and testers. Addeco was using that system when I walked into one of their shops in Los Angeles years ago. 

Done very easily, it's not really a big deal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Imagine Uber collecting $8.00 an hour.
Times 4. For guys collecting shopping buggies at wal mart.
Times EVERY STORE IN THE COUNTRY.
Uber better roll it out pre Thanksgiving.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

One online application could match you against 1000s of jobs. If you were to do the app at their offices back then you could always come back to complete it if left unfinished and matched you for up to 8 job families and logged ur skill sets within ea job family. At the end would kick off two reports, a probing report (applicant view of theft, morale etc) and one other I guess was overall qualifications.
For 1990 this was revolutionary.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> ^ I workedd for a company who dropped a working system for 300k total in 1990 for Adia temp and perm staffing. Adia was the largest employment Co. in Europe. In the US they go by Addeco group. The whole software was designed by half dozen ppl and testers. Addeco was using that system when I walked into one of their shops in Los Angeles years ago.
> 
> Done very easily, it's not really a big deal.


The " No Comment" by Uber regarding this article tells me they are Not Ready.
Screw scooters !
Uber had Better jump on this.
Before Google.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

There's testing it in chicago and earlier in Los Angeles, am sure they will by Easter.. don't worry. Your rush in the matter is funny.



tohunt4me said:


> Imagine Uber collecting $8.00 an hour.
> Times 4. For guys collecting shopping buggies at wal mart.
> Times EVERY STORE IN THE COUNTRY.
> Uber better roll it out pre Thanksgiving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> There's testing it in chicago and earlier in Los Angeles, am sure they will by Easter.. don't worry. Your rush in the matter is funny.


I want in !
Referral fees if nothing else.

This is PEAK NATIONAL TEMP. LABOR SEASON.
IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ROLLED OUT !

Even Santa ringing the bell is TEMP. LABOR !


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Uber will be the leader in global career transition and talent mobility. Mark my word.. NOT! but there's a possibility.

" I am a mobile talent for Uber" hows that sound ????????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> Uber will be the leader in global career transition and talent mobility. Mark my word.. NOT! but there's a possibility.
> 
> " I am a mobile talent for Uber" hows that sound ????????


Who does Uber recruit ?
Those short of options and part timers.
Ripe temp. Labor providers.
"One hand washes the other".
Would be a HUGE P.R. boost also if done right.
" UBER - the OPPORTUNITY CRUSADER"!

Job offers only a ping away !

Your own Personal Temp. Help
At" the Touch of a Button "!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I swear I gave them that 'mobile talent' idea ..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> Uber will be the leader in global career transition and talent mobility. Mark my word.. NOT! but there's a possibility.
> 
> " I am a mobile talent for Uber" hows that sound ????????


Why not ?

Dara
I want This out by Thanksgiving !

Get on it !


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ Don't you have some rides to complete by then ???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I want a Piece of This.
In My area.
I also have a son i want to send them . . .
I want $25.00 referral fee for him.
Hell i might pay Them $25.00 to put him to work.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Let it be recorded that here as of now I knight you as a premium mobile talent. 

Question is are you willing to work in an office ? I think driving is much more comfortable ...


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

x100 said:


> One online application could match you against 1000s of jobs. If you were to do the app at their offices back then you could always come back to complete it if left unfinished and matched you for up to 8 job families and logged ur skill sets within ea job family. At the end would kick off two reports, a probing report (applicant view of theft, morale etc) and one other I guess was overall qualifications.
> For 1990 this was revolutionary.


Uber are inventing an "employment agency".

Like that time Lyft invented the bus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> Let it be recorded that here as of now I knight you as a premium mobile talent.
> 
> Question is are you willing to work in an office ? I think driving is much more comfortable ...


I will work in the crawl space between office floors pulling wire for computers if the pay is right.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

pulling is cheap, installing is more money.
and with drop ceilings at office bldgs I think you may fall.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber are inventing an "employment agency".
> 
> Like that time Lyft invented the bus.


They dont have to invent it.
1.) infrastructure. Existing Uber offices
2.) Name Recognition
3.) Access to potential employees
4.) Lawyers
5.) Techies ( uber has as many as Layers)
6.) insurance set up

They Already HAVE everything they need

Time to hang a " Virtual Shingle"

" UBER EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES"

All they need is Temp. Outside sales workers.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Should mention staff could drink beer & pop corn anytime and I think secretary arranged coke runs for the bosses.

Most of those guys moved on to work for DHL in San Mateo/Cali .



x100 said:


> One online application could match you against 1000s of jobs. If you were to do the app at their offices back then you could always come back to complete it if left unfinished and matched you for up to 8 job families and logged ur skill sets within ea job family. At the end would kick off two reports, a probing report (applicant view of theft, morale etc) and one other I guess was overall qualifications.
> For 1990 this was revolutionary.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> Should mention staff could drink beer & pop corn anytime and I think secretary arranged coke runs for the bosses.
> 
> Most of those guys moved on to work for DHL in San Mateo/Cali .


Uber can sub out the Techies also.
Even sub out the Lawyers !

Imagine the Human Resource Pool they could create !
Pull them in when needed for projects.
Farm them out when not needed.

( Even Hospitals use Temp. Doctors provided by firms. Healthcare is growing market)
( i deliver pizza sent by agency every time they get " new" Dr. Locally. They Never tip. On Huge orders. I have to fight to force staff to sign ticket. To prove receipt of product)


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah and you can order a singing telegram uber or a rapper/driver.. possibilities are endless



tohunt4me said:


> They dont have to invent it.
> 1.) infrastructure. Existing Uber offices
> 2.) Name Recognition
> 3.) Access to potential employees
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> yeah and you can order a singing telegram uber or a rapper/driver.. possibilities are endless


Enough unemployed " singers" & musicians in my city. They can hire marching brass band for birthdays. No problem.

I can get you film & t.v. extras too !
And set catering !
What you want ?
Jambalaya or Po boys ?

Uber temp & Event bartenders


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ no but we need reliable voters to make it to the Polling locations.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

x100 said:


> They will much more with IPOs next year. I understand your view very well but it's the reality.


IPO's eh? plural? do you know what an ipo is?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

hey now I typed so much within 20 min that was lazy to correct that one. The single IPO of 120 Billion dollars would make them rich enuff.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, so they are fully aware they are raping the gov laws with their work model by bypassing regulations/responsibilities and plan to apply it worldwide; they actually think they have the whole " employee without paying for it" on the lock huh? Corporate wet dream, boys.

If I were anyone in the government, I would be working so hard as to bankrupt them just because they think computers are beyond the scope of the law as everyone isn't smart enough to understand them.

Newsflash Uber:

You don't need a degree in computer science to know when you are abusing a system, remember, before computers there were mechanics and that is the whole basis of how easy it is to see your gameplan, yeah... all the way from the stone age.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uhh...

Uber work temps?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

"You do the work. We take 60% of the pay."


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

You get paid $7.25 an hour and Uber keeps 50%.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> lol another "pivot" from one failed venture to another. This company is so comical. Every other day there is something new to laugh at.


It's interesting but it shows a lack of focus in their core business.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This application might actually make sense for a gig economy job. You are too lazy or under-qualified to get a real job (or you would not be here) but you are willing to do anything for anyone as long as you don't have to commit to it! Just pay me to show up and I am all in! So sick!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

And of course, you'll need your own $10 mill minimum Public Liability and (in some cases) your own $?? Professional Indemnity insurances.
It's odds-on that Uber won't be indemnifying such "independent contractors". 
Once you've priced them, make sure you'll always be the nearest ant to every ping, and accept it - just to pay your insurance bills, for starters.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG...this can't be for real...8>O

Next thing you know...

They will be farming out...

monkeys to zoos....8>O

They will call it Uber monkey....8>)

Best part is...

They will get to keep...

ALL the money...

And sell the monkey poo....

As fertilizer....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This application might actually make sense for a gig economy job. You are too lazy or under-qualified to get a real job (or you would not be here) but you are willing to do anything for anyone as long as you don't have to commit to it! Just pay me to show up and I am all in! So sick!


I just can't imagine this working out.

On the employer side..
I would NEVER trust one of these employees to handle anything, Temps can't be trusted with most things now... uber temps are all of that lack of trust times... uber...

On the employee side...
Any employer who would actually hire uber temps... OMG... not a good time.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup. I think Uber Temp. Could be as big as Uber itself.
> If managed right.
> I want in.
> Referral fees ????
> ...


The key here is "If managed right". I have little faith in Uber to manage anything.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

too many comments from people that know nothing about the temporary help business so I stopped reading on the first page.
I'm retired, my business was temporary help.
I'd put myself in the expert category regarding temp help having had a successful, profitable business for 19 years plus 4 prior years as a sales/recruiter employee in a temp help business and 6 years as a contractor using temp help agencies.
None of the details of how they intend to implement the business have been revealed from the brief articles I've seen, so to say they will be successful is just plain silly.
Temporary help is a people oriented business and as drivers the majority of you know that Uber is not people oriented despite their lip service to the contrary. Given this one aspect Uber will fail if they keep their same operating principles. Success will require industry experienced management and the acceptance that the temps need to be treated totally different than drivers. Its an entirely different business than what they are involved in now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

george_lol said:


> too many comments from people that know nothing about the temporary help business so I stopped reading on the first page.
> I'm retired, my business was temporary help.
> I'd put myself in the expert category regarding temp help having had a successful, profitable business for 19 years plus 4 prior years as a sales/recruiter employee in a temp help business and 6 years as a contractor using temp help agencies.
> None of the details of how they intend to implement the business have been revealed from the brief articles I've seen, so to say they will be successful is just plain silly.
> Temporary help is a people oriented business and as drivers the majority of you know that Uber is not people oriented despite their lip service to the contrary. Given this one aspect Uber will fail if they keep their same operating principles. Success will require industry experienced management and the acceptance that the temps need to be treated totally different than drivers. Its an entirely different business than what they are involved in now.


To my understanding...

Temping agents need to actually know who they are placing at the companies who actually use temping agencies?

They need to know what the jobs entail, and they need to know what the employee they are placing are capable of in order to match them.

Uber is going to jump in head first, and just write match making software?

"OOH i need an extra cashier, let's jump on uberWorks and grab us a cashier for the afternoon.

"Bob" has himself listed as a Cashier, let's get Bob.

"Hey bob how often do you work as a cashier?"

"I haven't, i just pushed a bunch of check boxes"


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

In a previous job, I was involved in vetting the CV’s of temps we re sometimes required, from clerical workers, through procurement officers, and up to specialist engineering personnel.
Even from so-called “reputable” placement agencies, most of our ‘gets’ abilities could best be classified as “over-optimistically described” and rankly disappointing in job performance.
The mind boggles as to who and what will be vomited up by any Uber version of recruitment, given their past history regarding thorough vetting of “independent contractors” signed up with them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> The mind boggles as to who and what will be vomited up by any Uber version of recruitment, given their past history regarding thorough vetting of "independent contractors" signed up with them.


That's my feeling in a nutshell...


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> In a previous job, I was involved in vetting the CV's of temps we re sometimes required, from clerical workers, through procurement officers, and up to specialist engineering personnel.
> Even from so-called "reputable" placement agencies, most of our 'gets' abilities could best be classified as "over-optimistically described" and rankly disappointing in job performance.
> The mind boggles as to who and what will be vomited up by any Uber version of recruitment, given their past history regarding thorough vetting of "independent contractors" signed up with them.


Exactly. 
I was successful because my sales and recruiting people had to understand technology and/or come from a technical background. I also offered short tech q&a sessions. Most of my clients were military and aerospace leading and bleeding edge tech in California.
"over-optimistically described" sounds generous.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It's interesting but it shows a lack of focus in their core business.


True!
Though I'm inclined to think their core business is attempting to make money by whatever parasitic means is available for human exploitation.
Dara is no saviour of any workforce that potentiallly appears on Uber's radar.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I personally have been hired by Halliburton & Schlumberger


Hey, isn't Schlumberger the company that had the faulty mud pour on the Deepwater Horizon?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> To my understanding...
> 
> Temping agents need to actually know who they are placing at the companies who actually use temping agencies?
> 
> ...


Bob?

I thought Bob was an accountant at Accountemps?






I loved the "Bob" radio commercials. A manager who worked for me and I had a running gag with the office manager (we both did a lot of driving and listened to a LOT of radio commercials).

Everytime she needed a day off we would say to her it's OK we can have Bob come in and help out while you're gone. Take as much time as you need. She would give us funny looks and ask who is Bob.

This went on for a few years, one day she blew up at us, WHO THE HELL IS BOB!!

We never told her.

RIP Teri.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

x100 said:


> Next thing you know that Prince fellow from blackwaters who is active in Afghanistan project be given a post and head that portion of company; the foreign affairs. Prince was a big hiring agent for independent forces in Iraq.


Uber Mercenaries?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

the surge within me said:


> Uber Mercenaries?


Only till Uber develops "self-firing guns".
They've already tested these by repeatedly and successfully shooting themselves in both feet, in front of the public.
And coming soon : 'Uber Loose Cannons' - oh, wait....


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Though I'm inclined to think their core business is attempting to make money by whatever parasitic means is available for human exploitation.


That alone = failure.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Uber Surgeon needed 5.0x surge, patient 3.9 rating.

X NO THANKS


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber works seems like a well thought contingency plan Kudos to Ubers top Brass for staying in the game.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I think when we still talk about Uber, we have the Kalanick era in mind, the new management wants to be viewed more neutral and fair and lets see if they actually are and can accomplish it. If they have favorable views and reviews then they can also easily spin it off under a different name and differentiate from their drivers/ride side of focus.



george_lol said:


> too many comments from people that know nothing about the temporary help business so I stopped reading on the first page.
> I'm retired, my business was temporary help.
> I'd put myself in the expert category regarding temp help having had a successful, profitable business for 19 years plus 4 prior years as a sales/recruiter employee in a temp help business and 6 years as a contractor using temp help agencies.
> None of the details of how they intend to implement the business have been revealed from the brief articles I've seen, so to say they will be successful is just plain silly.
> Temporary help is a people oriented business and as drivers the majority of you know that Uber is not people oriented despite their lip service to the contrary. Given this one aspect Uber will fail if they keep their same operating principles. Success will require industry experienced management and the acceptance that the temps need to be treated totally different than drivers. Its an entirely different business than what they are involved in now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

x100 said:


> I think when we still talk about Uber, we have the Kalanick era in mind, the new management wants to be viewed more neutral and fair and lets see if they actually are and can accomplish it. If they have favorable views and reviews then they can also easily spin it off under a different name and differentiate from their drivers/ride side of focus.


New dictator, same war crimes...


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

So when they implement this it will be like Uber Eats. Learn your area McDonalds and anticipate hitting cancel.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I see HUGE potential for this.
> Uber has Infrastructure & capability in the Right cities for it.


What Infrastructure & capability ? I though all they had was an app.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> What Infrastructure & capability ? I though all they had was an app.


I'll apolgise, on behalf of tohunt4me .
Sorry, the sarcasm alert on many of his posts isn't always included.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I Honestly think Uber can do this.

I Honestly think Uber can do this.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I Honestly think Uber can do this.
> 
> I Honestly think Uber can do this.


And
Right on cue....again


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is testing an on-demand staffing business called Uber Works, according to the _Financial Times_. The service would make it possible for businesses to hire short-term workers for things like "events and corporate functions, such as waiters or security guards," the report says. The company is trialing the service in Chicago after testing it in Los Angeles earlier this year.
> 
> Full story: https://theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/18/17995398/uber-works-staffing-business-test-trial


So now the app that's supposed to help us make supplemental income has a new idea to supplement supplemental income because Lyft isn't enough to supplement our supplemental income so we tell drivers to hang on to their jobs to supplement our supplemental income! Lol, this is great!


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> This is a " Real Business"
> I think Uber should do it.


It'll only work if there is human intervention/screening and reference checking. Keyword matching by itself won't work. Otherwise the only possibility of job matching will be repetitive, no brains required labor. So maybe they'll place migrant workers and as someone said earlier, shopping cart collectors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreenLight Work Hubs.

"Step Up to the starting line of Your Future !"
Poster with dragstrip christmas tree greenlight at strip starting line . . .


----------

